# Why is my TSH not going down?



## stolpioni (May 4, 2016)

Hi,

My problem is high TSH. I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about a year back when I tested my testosterone and thyroid levels.

This were my values:

*TSH:* 5.5 (ref range: 0.4 - 2)

*Free Testosterone:* 8 (ref range: 9 - 30)

*Total Testosterone:* 320 (ref range: 300 - 900)

*Prolactin:* 400 (ref range: 80 - 320)

*Cortisol:* 20 (ref range: 4 - 19)

Everything else was within ranges.

I started medicating with Levothyroxine (75mg) and quickly doubled my total testosterone and tripled my free testosterone.

My Prolactin and Cortisol was however unaffected. Anyway, I had to go down to 25 mg's of Levothyroxine as my Free T4

went up to 28 (ref range: 12 - 22). At this time, my TSH was at 1.7.

Now, a month and a half later, this was my last result:

*TSH* = 2.03 (ref range: 0.27 - 4.2)
*Free T4* = 22.7 (ref range: 12.0 - 22.0)
*Free T3* = 5.6 (ref range: 3.1 - 6.8)
*Prolactin* = 323 (ref range: 86 - 324)

Why is my TSH still so high? (and going up) I have high T4 and T3, but I'm still hypothyroid. I feel old symptoms coming

back like lower confidence etc. Haven't tested testosterone levels but guessing they're going down.

I want my TSH to get into the optimal range. But how can I do that when my free T4 and T3 are maxed out?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can take some time for TSH to drop, so that might be it. The usual advice is that TSH can lag behind your frees by about six weeks.

The other is you might have antibodies interfering with the feedback system. Have you ever had those checked?


----------



## stolpioni (May 4, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> It can take some time for TSH to drop, so that might be it. The usual advice is that TSH can lag behind your frees by about six weeks.
> 
> The other is you might have antibodies interfering with the feedback system. Have you ever had those checked?


Thank you for replying. I don't think the TSH is lagging behind, because it has increased since I lowered my dose of Synthroid (from 1.7 to 2.0).

And if I remember correctly, about 6 months ago my TSH was 1.5 (with the same dose of Synthroid - 75 mg).

I have not checked antibodies, I think. What kind of test would that be?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, ok - sorry I was reading this quickly and for some reason didn't see the 1.7 reading...just the 5.5.

I would test TPO, Tg/TgAB, and TSI.


----------



## stolpioni (May 4, 2016)

Thanks, I'll test them. Actually, now when you mention Tg/TgAB I believe I did those tests and they came back fine.

It was called "TRAG" or "TRAK" I think, is it the same?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe it was TrAB? That's one of the antibodies, but I'd push for the ones I listed.


----------



## stolpioni (May 4, 2016)

I just got the results for the three antibodies you suggested and they all came back within range.

I also tested my TSH again, and now it had increased to 2.4 (in just about 2 weeks time). So seems like it's crashing.

Perhaps I can just cruise at a T4 of about 25-30 (ref range 12-22)? Or would that be dangerous long term?
The only way for me to get my TSH down is to have too high T4.


----------

